# Budgie maybe sick?



## lemonyloo (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My budgie is a 5 year old male. He eats a mix of seeds and pellets and often gets fresh fruit and vegetables. About 4 days ago we noticed he was very lethargic, though not really puffed up and was not very interested in any food or treats. His poops were also very watery and abnormal. We made sure he was warm and he seemed to improve in the evening. 

The following day he was much better, and occasionally singing. He was eating and drinking a bit but not as much as usual and his poops were not nearly as watery but appear more green than usual. 

For the past couple of days, including today, he has been close to normal but is still sleeping more frequently and singing a little less. He is eating and drinking normally but his poops remain that greenish colour. He still seems off to me in personality. 

I would really rather not risk taking him to a vet because we are in the middle of Canadian winter and it is very cold outside, but also I would like him to be normal again and still am concerned. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry your budgie is not feeling well. Is it the fecal portion of the dropping or the urate portion that looks green, can you post a picture? Has he had anything to eat that is not normally a part of his diet? Any number of things could be the cause, it could be that he ate something that did not agree with him, or it could be he has a GI tract infection of some sort or possibly something involving the liver. The only way to be sure is to have him examined by a vet. If you have a vet that has seen him before call them and see if they would be willing to run a test on the droppings without you bringing him in if it is too cold. At least that would establish if there in an infection of some sort and the vet could further advise you on what to do. Since you have noticed that he seems a bit off that is an indication that something is wrong and it is best not to wait and see what happens as usually by the time we notice something is not right the bird has been ill for a time but just not showing symptoms. When I have to take mine out in the cold I make sure to heat up the car and I wrap the carrier in a blanket. If you are transporting him in a cage it can be a bit more difficult to wrap the cage tightly enough as to not let the cold in.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody has asked good questions and given you excellent advice.

Please be sure to update us on your little one's condition. I hope he'll soon be feeling 100% again!*


----------



## lemonyloo (Oct 27, 2013)

*Update*

Thank you so much for the responses!

Lemon feels better today, he is acting more like himself and so far isn't lethargic. For the question about the poops- it was the actual poop part that was green-ish not the urate, which remained white. His poops are less green today too and more dark green/brown. I am attaching a photo of his poops both new and dried from today (The newer ones on the dried poop picture are on the bottom left side and look more normal that the older ones beneath)(Also ignore the bits of seed in the new poop, I also kind of squished it in the process of getting it so it isn't a normal shape):

He didn't eat anything new in his diet that could have affected it I don't think.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great to hear that Lemon feels better . The droppings look normal, and I don’t see anything alarming in the pics. Sometimes the appearance will vary slightly even without feeding something new. 

A good thing to have on hand is organic unfiltered Apple Cider Vinegar. A teaspoon per 8 oz of water is good for the digestion. Sometimes with a little upset, giving this seems to get things back on track.


----------

